# Well, only a few days left



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Of having to display a tax disc! 

I wonder how many "how to remove glue left by tact disc holder" questions are going to be asked lol

I'm quite looking forward to not having it there


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Numerous threads about glue to come 😜


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Which glue remover for [insert car marque here] tax disc holder?:wall::wall::wall::wall:

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

I might stick around for this thread


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Plus a fair few threads along the lines of:

I spilled a load of Tardis in my car cleaning the glue off the windscreen, how can I get rid of the smell :lol:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

That was a "Prit"ty bad pun, pez


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

:lol: I've got some worse ones than that so I'll get stuck in then

Friend: What's the difference between a bench, a fish, and a bucket of glue?
Me: What?
Friend: You can't tune a bench but you can Tuna fish!
Me: (Confused) What about the glue?
Friend: I thought you'd get stuck on that!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I only got my tax the month before last. 

I'm going to leave it on my window just to get my monies worth.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

pez said:


> I might stick around for this thread


You need to stick around, only 4 post since June


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> I only got my tax the month before last.
> 
> I'm going to leave it on my window just to get my monies worth.


You have been watching those Mc Donald's pound saver menu adverts.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

whats the best for removing a tax disc .....mines a black car


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Looking forward to a nice clear windscreen


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

pez said:


> :lol: I've got some worse ones than that so I'll get stuck in then
> 
> Friend: What's the difference between a bench, a fish, and a bucket of glue?
> Me: What?
> ...


Don't give up your day job,


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Don't give up your day job,


oh I was banking on becoming a comedian 


Soul boy 68 said:


> You need to stick around, only 4 post since June


well you know I have been lurking for a while but I've never really had the knowledge to post anything useful :newbie:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

pez said:


> oh I was banking on becoming a comedian
> 
> well you know I have been lurking for a while but I've never really had the knowledge to post anything useful :newbie:


Don't worry fella, ideas will start flowing and then you won't be able to stop posting.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

pez said:


> I have been lurking for a while but I've never really had the knowledge to post anything useful :newbie:


Plenty of posts on here from folks who clearly have no knowledge :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

pez said:


> oh I was banking on becoming a comedian
> 
> well you know I have been lurking for a while but I've never really had the knowledge to post anything useful :newbie:


This forum would be dead if you required knowledge to post.

You just have to talk ****.


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

thanks guys I was always a but weary of making a complete A** out of myself by saying something stupid but I think I need to stop caring so much and have a little more fun


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

pez said:


> thanks guys I was always a but weary of making a complete A** out of myself by saying something stupid but I think I need to stop caring so much and have a little more fun


I wouldn't worry about making an A** out of your self bud! I don't think this is the sort of forum where people take the p!ss, end of the day it's a hobby that most of us enjoy doing and everyone is always happy to help out if you need it. So fire away with any questions you have or opinions you need as that is the whole point in this forum , I can guarantee you won't be made to feel like a idiot :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

What pads / compound should I use for polishing tax disc holder marks off VW glass?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

GleemSpray said:


> What pads / compound should I use for polishing tax disc holder marks off VW glass?


Tardis sprayed on to a cloth and wipe away, eezy peezy lemon squeez. :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Tardis sprayed on to a cloth and wipe away, eezy peezy lemon squeez. :thumb:


Thanks for that.

..But I wasn't being entirely serious LOL


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

dodo juice tarmalade at the ready for me. I know the new cars wont miss it but I personally think it adds a nice touch to the likes of an e30 bmw or escort rst.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Tardis sprayed on to a cloth and wipe away, eezy peezy lemon squeez. :thumb:


I spilled half a litre of Tardis in my car trying to remove the sticky residue of the tax disc holder. How can I get rid of the smell?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

GleemSpray said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> ..But I wasn't being entirely serious LOL


You git  you got me.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

fatdazza said:


> I spilled half a litre of Tardis in my car trying to remove the sticky residue of the tax disc holder. How can I get rid of the smell?


Don't you start,I aready had Gleemspray on a wind up


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

fatdazza said:


> I spilled half a litre of Tardis in my car trying to remove the sticky residue of the tax disc holder. How can I get rid of the smell?


A match should sort it :devil:

On a serious not im not bothered about the glue on the screen, i have booked for a replacement screen for 9am on the 1st October


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

I finding this all a little taxing. If I was to use Tardis on the window, will I then be able to time travel?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

This thread sould be relocated to the funny's section.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> I finding this all a little taxing. If I was to use Tardis on the window, will I then be able to time travel?


 Yes you will but only either 6 or 12 months ahead, when you would yet again have to fork out for more tax


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Kiashuma said:


> Yes you will but only either 6 or 12 months ahead, when you would yet again have to fork out for more tax


By then the Lotto wins would have come in due to knowing the numbers some time in advance!!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Kiashuma said:


> A match should sort it :devil:
> 
> On a serious not im not bothered about the glue on the screen, i have booked for a replacement screen for 9am on the 1st October


Yep have them fit a lovely, sparkling clean new piece of glass ....

.... by leaning all over both front wings in their overalls and leaving fingerprints all over the roof pillars.

You could just keep the tax disc holder in place and treat it with G4 to make it look like new ?


----------



## Astro (Dec 4, 2005)

Someone should market "tax disc holder glue remover" you could make fortune.
Plus theres gonna be a lot of obsolete tax disc holders lying around in all those car accessory stores. Only fit for the bin as useless for anything else.


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

Astro said:


> Someone should market "tax disc holder glue remover" you could make fortune.
> Plus theres gonna be a lot of obsolete tax disc holders lying around in all those car accessory stores. Only fit for the bin as useless for anything else.


what about using them for tea and coffee coasters


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Astro said:


> Someone should market "tax disc holder glue remover" you could make fortune.
> Plus theres gonna be a lot of obsolete tax disc holders lying around in all those car accessory stores. Only fit for the bin as useless for anything else.


DW circular "Do not clean this car" insert for now redundant tax disc holders ?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

pez said:


> what about using them for tea and coffee coasters


They stick .......


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

fatdazza said:


> They stick .......


How would you remove the glue from the bottom of the cup?


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

You wouldn't it would be permanently attached so they wouldn't get misplaced


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Kiashuma said:


> How would you remove the glue from the bottom of the cup?


If you placed it the correct way up there would be no glue on the bottom of the cup .........


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm gonna take a picture of my a$$, cut it the same size as the tax disc, and stick that in it's place......just because I can


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kriminal said:


> I'm gonna take a picture of my a$$, cut it the same size as the tax disc, and stick that in it's place......just because I can


Your hairy A$$ ?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

We'll still need them for the MOT discs when the cars are 4 years old or over. 

Btw, does anyone have any idea how to remove glue from the windscreen? It appears to be in an odd circular pattern. 



Cooks


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Your hairy A$$ ?


In Hi-Def....you bet'cha  :thumb:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Your hairy A$$ ?


You appear too knowledgeable about this - that is worrying :doublesho


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

fatdazza said:


> You appear too knowledgeable about this - that is worrying :doublesho


Don't worry fatdazza, I am as straight as an arrow. It's turned in to a bit of a giggle this thread.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Whats a tax disc???????


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

bought my van in May...Tax disc is still in the glove compartment :lol:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I see they are still selling them on the bay of ees!! wonder who they think is going to buy them now?? do any other country's have tax discs like wot we did?? Jersey perhaps??


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Going to take mine out tomorrow morning. Wonder how long it will take people to notice.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

J306TD said:


> Going to take mine out tomorrow morning. Wonder how long it will take people to notice.


I reckon that'll be quite fun to see if anybody says anything.

I might put a piece of paper in there saying "in the post"


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have now removed my tax disc, now have a nice clean clear windscreen


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I have now removed my tax disc, now have a nice clean clear windscreen


Hope your car is off the road tonight :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

fatdazza said:


> Hope your car is off the road tonight :thumb:


No, what are the chances of PC plod seeing the car at 8:45pm in the dark and with 3 hours 15 minutes to go? Before the first of October?


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I have now removed my tax disc, now have a nice clean clear windscreen


+1 removed mine this evening aswell. Looks so much better with a clear windscreen. Mines parked on my driveway so im not going to worry about getting spotted before tomorrow.


----------



## Sunrise (Sep 10, 2014)

Taxed my car in the village today she seemed pleased having a customer that was the quickest ever !!! ready for this now.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Being a "bit" of a sceptic, I asked why they still had tax disc holders on sale on Fleabay expecting answers like "Oh the channel islands still use them or some such nonsense!! but NO!! it's parking permits!! :doublesho yes apparently thousands and thousands of cars "may" need a holder for the parking permits!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

ianrobbo1 said:


> Being a "bit" of a sceptic, I asked why they still had tax disc holders on sale on Fleabay expecting answers like "Oh the channel islands still use them or some such nonsense!! but NO!! it's parking permits!! :doublesho yes apparently thousands and thousands of cars "may" need a holder for the parking permits!! :lol::lol::lol:


We still need them over on this side of the pond Ian for the MOT discs when the car hits 4 years old.

I also read that quite a few small businesses that produce tax disc holders were being hugely impacted by this decision.

Will post a pic if I can get one.

Cooks


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Got a pic of one on the net. Apologies if it's not great quality. The disc at 'Part 2' of the certificate years out like a ad disc and still has to be displayed on all cars over 4 gets old in NI.










Cooks


----------



## T.C (Sep 1, 2014)

Anyone know why they are no longer required to be displayed? 

I bought a brand new vehicle when the 14 plate came out in April and have never bothered to put it on. The windscreen looks so much cleaner without it!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

They are no longer required to be on display as it's all electronic now and ANPR cameras and enabled police cars will know via a licence plate check to see if your paid up or not. The idea is to save on all the costs of printing and sending all these bits of paper to display on the window. 
It has still been an offence not to display your tax disk up to today though so 'never bothered to put it on' was risky but it was up to you. 


I'll be removing mine later today or tomorrow but I've still got a big green square parking permit in the window.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Removed mine this morning, much cleaner


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I couldn't get mine off....

.....so removed the windscreen :thumb:


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Remove mine earlier ... alot tidier now!


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Mines off took half tge gladd with it too


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm not drunk honest


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Took mine off while I was at work, I was too impatient to wait till I got home lol. I put the heaters on the windscreen to try heat the glue up so that it came off without leaving the windscreen all sticky... Well it didn't work :wall: then I was wiping it with a MF towel and smeared it all over the place :doublesho. I made a right mess of it and was wishing that I left it till I got home, but then I remembered that I had a can of Lynx in the glovebox (got to smell nice for the ladies ) and it removed it very well  car does look kind of weird having nothing there. Above the tax disc I used to have a RS owners club member sticker and thought that it would look silly on its own so I took that off too, and now it just seems empty lol, it doesn't look right


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Kriminal said:


> I couldn't get mine off....
> 
> .....so removed the windscreen :thumb:


Finally! -Peace at last! The cross-hatching and smears have gone, the wipers no longer judder and that annoying mist has gone from just above the dashboard......


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Kriminal said:


> I couldn't get mine off....
> 
> .....so removed the windscreen :thumb:


You will have to get a pair of these now










:lol:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Kriminal said:


> I couldn't get mine off....
> 
> .....so removed the windscreen :thumb:


Removed the windscreen?

You smash them over there dont you ? :lol: :wave:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Steve said:


> Removed the windscreen?
> 
> You smash them over there dont you ? :lol: :wave:


<cough cough> not me officer <cough cough>


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

No we do have some decorum.
We park in a dubious area and let the local youth that have nowt better to do smash them for us. 
Its a great service provided free of charge


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I heard about a guy heading to Dublin for a concert. 

He parked on one of the side streets and a very young boy approached him and said in a very thick Dublin accent "I'll look after your car for €10."
Tha guy said " It's okay. I'm leaving my alsation in it."

The young boy replied "So your dog can put out fires then?"

Cooks


----------

